# [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]



## Anonymous (8 August 2005)

*Threadüberschrift editiert *

Hallo Zusammen.
*
gelöscht*

Gruss

* Inhalte dieses und eines Teils  der Folgepostings  des Threads wurden  auf Grund 
einer juristischen  Intervention des Unternehmens  gelöscht.   *

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-2.html


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

Zitat aus der HP dieses Unternehmens:


> primacall setzt auf Kundennähe, Preistransparenz, Beratung auf höchstem Niveau,
> Qualität und hohe Verfügbarkeit.


mhhh....
http://www.teletarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-1.html
liest sich ähnlich wie das vorhergehende _ gelöschte _ Posting 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## blumenwiese23 (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## stieglitz (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## blumenwiese23 (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

die bekanntesten Infoseiten:

http://www.teltarif.de/festnetz/
http://www.billigertelefonieren.de/tarife/tarifliste.php3?anzeige=Alle&abc=p

bieten keine   Informationen über dieses Unternehmen ...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (8 August 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-2.html


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

Wie vor Monaten schon mal gepostet, gibt es sehr wenig  Information im WWW über primacall.

Interessant ist, dass Ende Juni 06  im Teltarifforum der dort laufende Thread "	Primacall-Wer kennt 
diesen Anbieter????" nach ca einem halben Jahr neu belebt wurde. 
http://www.quicktarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-1.html


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## SiLa (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## Angeluwe (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

gelöscht


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [editiert]*

*http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Telefonwerbung.htm*

cp

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-2.html


----------



## Immo (16 August 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

bisher immer nur stummer aber interessierter Leser gewesen, da erfreulicherweise 
von Abzocke verschont. Das hier hab ich aber noch nie hier gesehen. Was um Himmels willen 
ist da geschrieben worden, dass derartig drastische Maßnahmen  rechtfertigt? 

mfG 
Immo


----------



## Jürgen (16 August 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

Hi
War selbst Betroffener.:wall: 
Bei teltarif nachlesbar.
Was ist denn passiert, wenn alles editiert wird????
J.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (16 August 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> War selbst Betroffener.:wall:
> Bei teltarif nachlesbar.
> Was ist denn passiert, wenn alles editiert wird????
> J.


wohl deswegen:


> Inhalte dieses und aller Folgepostings des Threads wurden auf Grund
> einer juristischen Intervention des Unternehmens gelöscht.


----------



## Jürgen (16 August 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

Na ja, da waren die Postings bei teltarif.de zu diesem Thema wohl harmloser :-D 
J.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 August 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, da waren die Postings bei teltarif.de zu diesem Thema wohl harmloser :-D


Oder deren Kriegskasse grösser?!


----------



## Immo (16 August 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Jürgen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


außer ein paar harmlosen Spekulationen über Personalien und Adressen 
unterschied sich das nach meiner Erinnerung kaum von den Berichten bei teltarif.
Googeln nach primacall ergibt eigentlich nur zwei Kategorien von Treffern 
massenhaft Werbung und einige Foren.....

mfG 
Immo


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



			
				Immo schrieb:
			
		

> Googeln nach primacall ergibt eigentlich nur zwei Kategorien von Treffern
> massenhaft Werbung und einige Foren.....


Dann zählt das hier jetzt wohl zu "Werbung".


----------



## technofreak (16 August 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zählt das hier jetzt wohl zu "Werbung".


Du hast  die Ironietags vergessen....


----------



## jupp11 (9 September 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

mittlerweile scheint man auch das telarif Forum unter Beschuss zu nehmen
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-50.html
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-51.html
no comment :stumm: keine Antwort ist auch eine  Antwort...

 den Link kann man nicht oft genug wiederholen
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/Telefonwerbung.htm


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



> Diskussion? Wozu, wenn man Anwälte hat...


:stumm:


----------



## Jürgen (9 September 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

:santa: 





			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Jürgen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nix wars mit der gut gefüllten Kriegskasse

Heute standen die von A----r schon vor der Haustür
--in der Nachbarschaft haben schon einige Ältere ihre Telefonrechnung gezeigt.
Alle Achtung vor deren Strukkis.
Sie sind korrekt gekleidet.
J.


----------



## A John (10 September 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Diskussion? Wozu, wenn man Anwälte hat...
> 
> 
> :stumm:


Seit die Blog- und Forenszene so richtig in Schwung kommt, kann man folgendes beobachten:
Mißstände, welche kaum Beachtung finden, werden oft binnen Stunden zum Topthema, sobald die Anwälte von der Kette gelassen werden, um die Berichterstattung darüber zu unterdrücken.
Keine News macht so schnell die Runde, wie die, daß die Firma [.........] per Anwalt Forum X und Blog Y zur [.........] zwingt. Gut so. Denn nichts ist schlechter fürs Image, als eine breit angelegte Berichterstattung über diese Maßnahme.

Gruß A. John

_Zwei Wörter entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeder baut sich das Image auf, das er haben will.


----------



## Immo (21 September 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

einfach um noch mal ganz deutlich darauf hinzuweisen 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78454


> *Ungebetene Telefonwerbung ist trotz AGB-Zustimmung rechtswidrig*
> 
> Werbeanrufe bei Verbrauchern ohne deren vorherige Einwilligung sind laut Wettbewerbsrecht unzulässig. Das Verbot gilt nach einem Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Hamm auch dann, wenn der Kunde durch Abnicken der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) solchen Anrufen zugestimmt hat (Az. 4 U 78/06). *Auch eine AGB-Klausel, wonach Adressen und Telefonnummern an Drittanbieter weitergegeben werden dürfen, ist null und nichtig.*


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/20061002/b_1.phtml


> „Telefonwerbung gegenüber Verbrauchern ist nur erlaubt, wenn der Verbraucher sein Einverständnis erklärt hat“, erläutert A. K.  von der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen. In § 7 des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG) heißt es: „Unlauter im Sinne von § 3 handelt, wer einen Marktteilnehmer in unzumutbarer Weise belästigt. Eine unzumutbare Belästigung ist insbesondere anzunehmen
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Hirnbrand (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



Jürgen schrieb:


> Hi
> War selbst Betroffener.:wall:
> Bei teltarif nachlesbar.
> Was ist denn passiert, wenn alles editiert wird????
> J.



Das will ich mal versuchen dir zu erklären:

diesen Thread hat ein Mitarbeiter der *primacall* gelesen und hat sich höchstwahrscheinlich Admin oder Mod-Rechte verschafft.

Oder aber der/die Betreiber von Computerbetrug mussten ihre Beiträge ändern/löschen, weil ein Rechtsanwalt (oder eine ähnliche Person) ihn/sie darauf ansprach und gegen dieses Forum mir rechtlichen Schritten zu klagen. 

So ähnlich kann es sich zugetragen haben! Ich habe diese Brüder/Schwestern ziemlich gut kennen gelernt. Mir wurde leider auch einer dieser schweigsamen Verträge "verordnet", weil die Tarife soooo günstig wie noch nie sind und man 50% gegenüber der dt. Telekom einsparen kann. [........]

Mitte August schloß ich fernmündlich (wurde von *primacall* ein weiteres Mal angerufen!) einen Vertrag mit der Firma *primacall*. Ich sollte deutlich  am Telefon, "Ja, ich bin damit einverstanden!", sagen! Das Gespräch wurde irgenwie aufgezeichnet, damit ich eine fernmündliche "Unterschrift" gebe. Der Vertrag sollte laut der Mitarbeiterin Frau M. (Name ist mir bekannt) am 18.08.2006 in Kraft treten und ich hätte somit meine Telefonflat, wobei ich schließlich 50% spare, in Anspruch genommen. Also kündigte ich meine "überteuerte" Telekomflatrate. Ich sollte nun über *primacall* billig telefonieren...

- *Pustekuchen*!

Ich telefonierte noch immer im Netz von Telekom, nur diesmal ohne Flatrate! Zum Call by Call Tarif! Ich rief sofort bei *primacall* an. Da sagte mir eine weitere weibliche, aber freundlich Stimme (diesmal Frau Sch.), dass die Firma *primacall* nur zum Monatsbeginn Tarife schaltet! Naja, dachte ich mir so! Das ist schon das zweite Mal, wo man mich an der Nase herumführt! Warum hat man mir das nicht gleich gesagt. Also wartete ich bis zum 1. September 2006. An diesem Tag prüfte ich gleich, ob der Tarif auch endlich frei geschaltet wurde und rief abermals bei *primacall* an und wieder eine weibliche, freundlich Stimme teilte mir mit, dass mit dem Preselectionanschluß gegenüber der dt. Telekom etwas nicht stimmen würde! "Dann sagen Sie mir doch mal, woran es jetzt noch liegt!" sagte ich zu Frau M., die ich am Telefon verlangt hatte. Ich hätte nur meinen Vornamen gegeben und die dt. Telekom brauch den vollständigen Namen! Von daher ging es mit dem billig telefonieren ein weiteres Mal nicht! Frau M. erklärte mir, dass, wenn die dt.Telekom schnell darauf reagiert, könnte es mitunter der 6. oder auch der 7. September sein, wo ich erstmals mit diesem Tarif telefonieren könnte. Dann hatte es endlich funktioniert...

es war gestern Mittag, den 8. Oktober. Meine Tochter wollte telefonieren. Sie kam zu mir und fragte mich: "Papa, hast du irgend etwas mit dem Telefon gemacht?" - Ich entgegnete ihr mit den Worten: "Was soll ich denn damit gemacht haben?" - Meine Tochter wieder: "Es ist überall besetzt!" - Ich probierte einige ortansässigen Telefonnummern... NICHTS, besetzt! Merkwürdig! - Zu *primacall* die 0180er Nummer ging zu wählen, weil die wahrscheinlich im direkten Netzt der dt. Telekom wählt. Einmal getutet, sofortiger Anschluß zu genannter Firma! Ansage am Band: "Da Sie außerhalb unserer Geschäftszeiten anrufen...!" - Aufgelegt, Schnauze voll! Dt. Telekom angerufen! Wähle 0800blabla... sofortiger Anschluß! Ich erzähle das Problem. Der Telekommitarbeiter testet die Leitung zu mir und stellt fast: Alles in Ordnung! Anschließend meint der Mitarbeiter: "Versuchen Sie sich mal ins Netz der dt. Telekom mit 01033 einzuwählen! - Gesagt, getan! Wähle 01033 und die Nummer der hier ansässigen Bekannten. Freizeichen... merkwürdig! Es geht, dachte ich mir nur so... also lag es bestimmt an der Weiterleitung von unserer so oft genannten Firma...

Gerade eben hatte ich wieder ein Gespräch mit Frau Sch. und wollte diese Sache nun ein für alle Mal geklärt haben. Frau Sch. notiert sich den Fall und will in ihrer Firma im Haus eine andere Stelle anrufen, sich anschließend wieder melden. - Nicht mal 15 Minuten später klingelt das Telefon. Ich geh dran. "Hallo?" - Frau Sch. am anderen Ende. "Ich habe jetzt mit dieser Stelle gesprochen und die haben mir gesagt, es läge zu dem von mir angegebenen Zeitpunkt keinerlei Störung, von oder zu, deren Leitung vor! Aber die Leute haben mich darauf hingewiesen, Sie zu fragen, ob Sie denn eine ISDN-Anlage über diesen Anschluß tätigen!?!" - Genau auf so eine dämlich Frage habe ich gewartet!!! [..............] und schieben mir, dem Kunden die Schuld in die Schuhe! Das kann doch garnicht möglich sein!

Ich habe zu Frau Sch. nur gesagt, dass ich den Vorfall von den letzten beiden Malen des Vertragsbruches und den Telefonanschlussausfall von Sonntag vergessen werde! Aber sollte noch ein einziges Mal so etwas passieren, werde ich diesen -GENAU DIESEN BRIEF, DEN ICH HIER SCHREIBE - meinem Rechtsanwalt übergeben! Ich habe so einen dämlichen Vermieter, der heute noch versucht die Mietkürzungen, die ich über einen RA machen dürfte, einzutreiben. Da wird er bei mir auf Granit beißen! Und dieser soooo oft genannten Firma scheinen auch sämtlich Mittel Recht zu sein. Unter dem Motto: 

§1 Die Firma hat immer Recht!

§2 Sollte die Firma einmal nicht Recht haben, tritt automatisch §1 in Kraft!

So etwas gibt es in der B-U-N-D-E-S-R-E-P-U-B-L-I-K D-E-U-T-S-C-H-L-A-N-D??? Über andere Länder wird sich aufgeregt und selbst nicht ein Deut besser! Man sollte eigentlich mit allem hier rechnen und auf alles gefasst sein!

In diesem Sinne... :wall:


----------



## technofreak (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



Hirnbrand schrieb:


> diesen Thread hat ein Mitarbeiter der *primacall* gelesen und hat sich höchstwahrscheinlich Admin oder Mod-Rechte verschafft.
> 
> Oder aber der/die Betreiber von Computerbetrug mussten ihre Beiträge ändern/löschen, weil ein Rechtsanwalt (oder eine ähnliche Person) ihn/sie darauf ansprach und gegen dieses Forum mir rechtlichen Schritten zu klagen.


zu 1: nein
zu 2: no comment (keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort) 

tf


----------



## Hirnbrand (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



technofreak schrieb:


> zu 2: no comment (keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort)



Herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort! Da muss ich dir vollkommen Recht geben, denn keine
 Antwort ist in diesem Fall wirklich eine Antwort!


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

Die Problematik bei Postings zum Thema primacall ist sicher, dass sich im wesentlichen alles 
mündlich abspielt und  daher für die Betreiber  des Forums nicht  nachvollziehbar ist.

Sie befinden sich daher in einer  äußerst schwierigen Situation, die nur von Forenbetreibern der 
Größenordnung teltarif "abzupuffern" ist.

Sich mit teltarif anzulegen, haben bisher nur wenige (wenn überhaupt) gewagt


----------



## Hirnbrand (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

@Brest, ist schon in Ordnung! Ich habe wohl etwas übereifrig geschrieben... ich sehe daher voll und ganz ein, dass mein Beitrag geändert wurde! THX dafür!


----------



## Jürgen (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Problematik bei Postings zum Thema primacall ist sicher, dass sich im wesentlichen alles
> mündlich abspielt
> 
> Sich mit teltarif anzulegen, haben bisher nur wenige (wenn überhaupt) gewagt


---Hab ich ja im Ünterbewußtsein das Richtige getan:-D :-D 
J.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

http://blog.plastick.org/plugin/tag/primacall
http://blog.plastick.org/archives/185-sorry,-primacall.html


> sorry, primacall
> 
> von den wenigen besuchern dieser seite, die über eine suchmaschine hierher finden, haben 1/3 den begriff "primacall" eingetippt. nicht weiter verwunderlich,* denn abgesehen von der webseite des unternehmens und einigen wenigen fragestellern in webforen gibts halt auch kaum informationen im web über diesen telekommunikations-dienstleister.*
> 
> ...


man scheint ein  äußerst "feinfühliges" Nervenkostüm in Berlin zu haben...
http://de.nntp2http.com/comm/anbieter/festnetz/misc/2006/04/ab568688229819ed2276eb98a5541373.html


----------



## dvill (13 April 2007)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

  Primacall und Kabel Deutschland geben Unterlassungserklärung wegen Telefonwerbung ab


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2007)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*



myself schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass Ende Juni 06  im Teltarifforum der dort laufende
> Thread "	Primacall-Wer kennt
> diesen Anbieter????" nach ca einem halben Jahr neu belebt wurde.
> http://www.quicktarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-1.html


Dann waren wohl all  die User die   bei teltarif kontinuierlich gepostet haben wohl doch nicht so  im 
Unrecht wie von primacall immer behauptet  wurde.
eine  schier endlose Anzahl von Beschwerden , die mit diesem Posting den Höhepunkt bildet 
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/815-196.html


> Heute, am 03. März 07 um ca. 17h25, kam ein Beitrag im Fernseher bzw. im Bayerischen Rundfunk zum Thema Firma Primacall!!!
> Darin wurde gesagt, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin gegen die Firma ermittelt. Zudem können sich betroffene Verbraucher an die Verbraucher-Zentrale Baden-Würtemberg wenden.
> Bei Vertragsstrafen seitens der Firma, muss Primacall bis zu € 5 500 pro Fall blättern.
> Dieser Bericht kam in der Sendung eins Extra.
> ...





			
				Bayern heute schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn vom 14. März: Primacall Teil 2: Jetzt wird's ungemütlich
> 
> Seit unserem Beitrag über Primacall vom 28. Februar steht unser Telefon nicht mehr still. Viele Zeitspiegel-Zuschauer und Bayern 3-Hörer berichten uns von Problemen mit der Firma Primacall. Jetzt setzt Primacall noch eins drauf und droht Internet-Bloggern, die auf unsere Seite bei BR-ONLINE verweisen.


----------



## Jürgen (14 April 2007)

*AW: [editiert]  " PrimaCall " [ editiert]*

[email protected]
Das Urteil hat doch aber bestimmt keine Auswirkungen auf jene,die von Primacall [ edit]  wurden und jetzo mit einer ungewollter Mitgliedschaft
bei einem anderen Telefonanbieter sind.
--oder wie läuft es da ab????
Gruß J.


_ein Wort editiert mod_


----------



## chillout (18 Juni 2008)

*Finger weg von Primacall !!!*

War jetzt ewig bei Primacall im Vertrag gebunden, der mir Telefonisch aufgeschwatzt wurde. Musste über 2 Jahre Grundgebühr zahlen, obwohl ich noch bei T-online war. Also 2 Verträge, wobei Primacall net mal ein Schriftlicher Vertrag war. 1x Versuchte ich Primacall über meinen Anwalt vorzeitig zu kündigen, aber bekam statdessen einen anderen Vertrag. Dann war ne Zeit ruh und dann kamen wieder Rechnungen für die Grundgebühr. Jetzt hab ich Sie endlich los die [....] und frecherweise wollten Sie mir heute doch schon wieder nen Vertrag aufschwatzen. Als ich sagte nein Danke, fragte Sie warum und als ich erklärte warum, legte Sie einfach mitten im Gespräch auf. Nunja kann nur jedem Raten, wenn jemand anruft und sich mit Primacall meldet, legt auf und scheisst drauf, weil die dich nimmer weg lassen und man den Kundenservice vergessen kann. Wollte auch schon mal ne Kopie von mein Vertrag, auf die ich heut noch wart. Egal ich mach mal schluss hier und hoffe es schreibt mal jemand. Hätte da noch ne Geschichte mit T-online, aber die is weng länger und ich schreib sie lieber erst dann, wenn ich bei mein neuen Anbieter bin und zu 100% weis, das T-online schuld ist. Will ja nur die wahrheit schreiben, aber die Geschichte ist auf jedenfall die Lachnummer des Jahres. Also dann bis bald. 

MfG chillout


----------



## pafiro (29 August 2013)

primacall macht bis heute uns das leben schwer. ohne vertrag, oder unterschrift sendet uns jede monat rechnung, was ich gar nicht bezahle. das wird warscheinlich 2 jahre dauern, weil sie haben geschrieben 2 jahr kündigung haben wir. Warum das weiss ich nicht.* Also hände weg von primacall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## passer (29 August 2013)

Auch als klassischer DSL Anbieter scheinen die keine gute Figur zu machen,
obwohl deren Angebote recht günstig erscheinen. Wenn dann beim Aufruf
deren Seite, schon die roten WOT Meldungen aufploppen.


----------

